# looking for west ga lease



## ltbuc44 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm looking for 100- 200 acres to lease within two hours of Carroll county for the 2013- 2014 deer and turkey season. We will leave the land in better shape than when we lease it andare qdm hunters. Any info please contact Lee at 678-234-8182. Thanks


----------



## great outdoors (Mar 23, 2013)

I have 1800 acre trophy club in Polk & Floyd Co and into Cherokee Al. Managed since 1991. Willing to sell improvements and lease rights. Currently full at 12 members but will have a few openings this season.
Call for more info if interested. 770-823-3003


----------



## ltbuc44 (Apr 7, 2013)

still looking


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe this will do.??



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7753111#post7753111


----------



## ltbuc44 (Apr 27, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ltbuc44 (May 11, 2013)

Bump


----------

